# Sheet metal supplier?



## Monkey Mark (5 Oct 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a sheet metal supplier in or around the Durham area that are happy to sell in small quantities?
I'm looking for 22 gauge or 0.8mm mild sheet.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Cheshirechappie (5 Oct 2015)

Try http://www.m-machine-metals.co.uk/metals_cs_sheet.html - they're in Darlington, but they're well used to supplying model engineers with small quantities.


----------



## Lons (5 Oct 2015)

Hi Mark

I've dealt with matel supermarket on TVTE a number of times, not too far from you so worth a bell.
http://metalsupermarkets.co.uk/gateshead/

Bob


----------



## dickm (5 Oct 2015)

Often worth finding a blacksmith or fabrication shop. They may have offcuts that they will sell quite reasonably.


----------

